# another Real estate question



## brearlk (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi
my brother and i bought a house in italy some 10 years ago. I have agreed to sell my half share to my brother so that he will own it outright.
Can someone please advise us how we would do this and are there any things we should be aware of. We are both uk citizens and like in the uk, we use the house in italy for holidays only.

thanks
Ken


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to either find an Italian notiao in the UK or arrange one in Italy. 

http://www.conslondra.esteri.it/Consolato_Londra/Templates/Pagina_Interna.aspx?NRMODE=Published&NRNODEGUID={0BC4F5AD-2F46-4732-98A3-8E4628DB118A}&NRORIGINALURL=%2fConsolato_Londra%2fMenu%2fI_Servizi%2fPer_i_cittadini%2fNotarile%2f&NRCACHEHINT=NoModifyGuest

The consulate provides a list.

There will be taxes to be paid plus fees


----------

